# Brazilian fans at UFC 153



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I just watched the event back and quite frankly the fans were annoying me. Not only does all the unconditional patriotism get a bit tedious, but booing whenever a Brazilian is being taken down, controlled etc etc is just stupid. They boo everything that isn't Brazilian, and I for one think that is the reaction of a herd of animals not sports fans. This isn't a nation vs nation sport, why the hell are they booing the best fighters in the world just because they are not from Brazil, despite putting on brilliant performances? 

Examples are Jon Fitch and Phil Davis, they were getting boo'd when they were outclassing their opponents in exciting fashion. That to me is a joke. The Brazilian fans can make all the noise in the world but when they're acting like that I'm not interested in any praise that Joe Rogan and whoever else wants to give them.

BOOO BOOO BOOO


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its common in every country but the US when a fighter from there is fighting. Not every country is so loud with the boos but cheering the home team is a common theme in most countries . 
That said my concern has always been the effect on the judging, say what you want but the crowd exploding as a fighter connects with a big punch a sub attempt of a big slam has to have some kind of subconscious effect on the way the move is perceived.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Canada > the world 

We booed GSP for being boring. GSP, people!


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought it was pretty cool when Reza Madadi took down Marcello and the ref stood them up early and they started booing. Don't think i've ever seen that before.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hiro said:


> I just watched the event back and quite frankly the fans were annoying me. Not only does all the unconditional patriotism get a bit tedious, but booing whenever a Brazilian is being taken down, controlled etc etc is just stupid. They boo everything that isn't Brazilian, and I for one think that is the reaction of a herd of animals not sports fans. This isn't a nation vs nation sport, why the hell are they booing the best fighters in the world just because they are not from Brazil, despite putting on brilliant performances?
> 
> Examples are Jon Fitch and Phil Davis, they were getting boo'd when they were outclassing their opponents in exciting fashion. That to me is a joke. The Brazilian fans can make all the noise in the world but when they're acting like that I'm not interested in any praise that Joe Rogan and whoever else wants to give them.
> 
> BOOO BOOO BOOO


Just shut up. It's only natural that the hometown guy gets cheered, while the foreigner hears boos when he's beating him. As for Brazil booing the take down attempts, that happens anywhere. Hell, in Vegas when an American attempts to take down another American, all you hear is booing. It's nothing to with culture. It's the simple fact that not many casual or hardcore fans find Wrestling or grappling of any sort, for position exciting. Regardless of your stupid opinion, Brazil fans showed more class than almost any American crowd. Brazil, even when their hometown guy lost, they still applauded the efforts of the winning fighters. That almost never happens in the US. I will end this by saying, you're need to just shut the f*** up!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't stand the Brazilian crowd. The worst crowd in the sport. They chant shit like you're gonna die and called Okami small dick. They cheer everyone whose Brazlians and boo everyone else. Yea, it's common for foreign countries to do that but not to the degree that Brazil does it. Mike Pyle vs Ricardo Funch for example. Pyle knocked him out and got boo'd and insulted even after winning. And then at 153, Fitch got boo'd for waving his fans to get the crowd excited. 

I don't care what Rogan has to say about them, **** that crowd.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

It happens in every country. USA included. 

I remember a fight where a white American was fighting an Asian American and the crowd were chanting "USA, USA, USA" for the white guy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah Brazil is pretty bad with how they act.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah I don't get this criticism at all. As long as they don't attack fighters or do scummy stuff like threathen and insult their families, everything else is absolutely fair game. Cheering loudly for your guy and booing your lungs out for the others, creating an intimidating athmosphere for the opponent, you know, in most sports you would get a pat on the back for behaving that way as fans. Loud fans add to the athmosphere, they add to the occasion, they add to the spectacle. Give me Brazilian MMA fans ahead of American crowds every day of the week.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah American fans suck. -_- typical...

That could be twisted any which way. Like look at those senseless people rioting over a soccer game over there. Pfft they suck. Give me American fans over European any day.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

duckyou666 said:


> Just shut up. It's only natural that the hometown guy gets cheered, while the foreigner hears boos when he's beating him. As for Brazil booing the take down attempts, that happens anywhere. Hell, in Vegas when an American attempts to take down another American, all you hear is booing. It's nothing to with culture. It's the simple fact that not many casual or hardcore fans find Wrestling or grappling of any sort, for position exciting. Regardless of your stupid opinion, Brazil fans showed more class than almost any American crowd. Brazil, even when their hometown guy lost, they still applauded the efforts of the winning fighters. That almost never happens in the US. I will end this by saying, you're need to just shut the f*** up!


LOL


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yeah American fans suck. -_- typical...
> 
> That could be twisted any which way. Like look at those senseless people rioting over a soccer game over there. Pfft they suck. Give me American fans over European any day.


No, American fans doesn't necessarily suck. But my general thinking is that more noise = better crowd. And the Brazilian crowds have been far more wild and lively than your average American crowd.

I don't know where you are going with your other point. For me personally, as long as a riot doesn't break out and people get hurt, the rowdier and crazier crowd the better.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

For the guys responding without exploding in a rage of STFU, I guess what gets me more is how a fighter who puts his ass on the line to fight for our entertainment gets boo'd irrespective of what's actually happening. I've not heard any other crowds do that and certainly not at the events I've been to.

It's not like Brazil don't have their share of success to celebrate, why is it such a big issue that a Brazilian may get beat in front of them? Brazil is a big place yet their patriotism seems so strong they end up acting like morons.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It was one thing booing Fitch in control, but booing Bonnar? Those guys can go fuk themselves.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Clearly some of you guys don't get it, and I'm not the one to enlight you all.

I just like to point out that both examples given by Hiro are *not* valids since both fitch and Phil were applauded after the fights.

Have you ever saw a football team geting Boo'd just for having a ball posession? It's kinda like that, it ment to add pressure no one is disrespecting anyone here but you, US fans who don't get cultural diversity.

I'm Brazilian and I'll take heavy boos any day over 'just bleeeeed' fans


/end rant.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think booing Bonnar was a disgrace though.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey, I'm a fan of Br... Oh, never mind.

Seriously though, I didn't really have any issues with the crowd at all. And I give thumbs-up to any crowd that boos a quick stand-up.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Jumanji said:


> I thought it was pretty cool when Reza Madadi took down Marcello and the ref stood them up early and they started booing. Don't think i've ever seen that before.


I think the Brazilian crowd boo'ed because they knew Marcello wanted the fight to get to the ground, not because of the quick standup.

Anyone knows what the Brazilian fans chant that sounds something like "Wu pa-kor-hae"? They do it everytime a non-brazilian goes for the weigh in.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

otronegro said:


> Clearly some of you guys don't get it, and I'm not the one to enlight you all.
> 
> I just like to point out that both examples given by Hiro are *not* valids since both fitch and Phil were applauded after the fights.
> 
> ...


I'm British actually. I don't ever hear Brazilian fighters getting boo'd at shows outside of Brazil, just for fighting. It's moronic.

Your football comparison is terrible, that's a sport where fans follow one team based usually on location and hence any other team is an opponent from the fan's perspective too. Since when is MMA a nation vs nation sport? Only Brazilians seem to want to take it this far. If that's the case, I hope Dana sends Jon Jones down to Rio next time to stomp another Brazilian :thumb02:


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank God for us UK fans . Even Rogan said that we are good for cheering on our fighters but still clap and cheer for everyone else.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

OHKO said:


> Anyone knows what the Brazilian fans chant that sounds something like "Wu pa-kor-hae"? They do it everytime a non-brazilian goes for the weigh in.


What they say is, in Portuguese: "Uh, vai morrer..." what translates into "You gonna die..." Too bad some ppl really believe they ment what they say...

A crowd is a crowd. It has its own personality and ppl will say and do stupid things while among a bunch when they would never do alone. It's mass psychology and it's wide studied by professionals in that area. 

Are ppl really criticizing other ppl patriotism? Hiro, do yorself a favour and just turn your volume down, so you won't hear the crowd and Joe Rogan altogether. Double prize for you.


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

As long as it's not racist and they don't incite violence then it's all good.


----------



## Maladroit (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm brazilian and I think booing Fitch when he tried to get the crowd going was bad. Booing a fight winner just because he isn't brazilian is bad too. Fitch and Davis were applauded after the fight though. 
It was hilarious when Davis punched Prado in the back of head and the crowd first booed and then started chanting: "Ei juiz, vai tomar no cu". Something like: "Hey referee, go **** yourself". That's a commom chant in soccer matches but I never thought I'd hear that at UFC. They also offended the brazilian commentator, Galvão Bueno, in the last two fights. He is a legend but his popularity is declining in the last years.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Meh, that's exactly what makes football fans so great. We're gonna cheer for our guys and boo the other guys no matter how bad we play and how good they are. We simply don't care. Like honey badgers.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

From memory the Australian fans were good at the events I haven't been at. It's really hard to tell when you are at the event though. 

Canadians are always good, I love watching the Brits steal hats and I normally like the Brazilian fans but they bothered me at 153.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Hiro said:


> I'm British actually. I don't ever hear Brazilian fighters getting boo'd at shows outside of Brazil, just for fighting. It's moronic.
> 
> Your football comparison is terrible, that's a sport where fans follow one team based usually on location and hence any other team is an opponent from the fan's perspective too. Since when is MMA a nation vs nation sport? Only Brazilians seem to want to take it this far. If that's the case, I hope Dana sends Jon Jones down to Rio next time to stomp another Brazilian :thumb02:


Fans from the USA! USA! beg to differ.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

You get booing in every country. UK, Australia, USA, Brazil etc etc

The reason the UFC goes to all these other countries and puts fighters from that country in nearly every fight is cos they know people will cheer and support their local fighter.

The Brazilians just seem to take it to a whole other level though. It isnt a bad thing, just a different culture down there.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> What they say is, in Portuguese: "Uh, vai morrer..." what translates into "You gonna die..." Too bad some ppl really believe they ment what they say...
> 
> A crowd is a crowd. It has its own personality and ppl will say and do stupid things while among a bunch when they would never do alone. It's mass psychology and it's wide studied by professionals in that area.
> 
> ...


Nah, I like Rogan and want to hear his commentary, just not about how great the Brazilian fans are when they're acting like mindless neanderthals :thumb02:

Being patriotic isn't an issue, but when it becomes such a feature and reaches the point where it's a Brazil vs the world event then it bothers me. And yes in the US you hear a USA chant every once in a while, but that's showing support not booing a guy for doing a good job just because he's not from the states. There's a line and Brazilians IMO cross it. As for chanting "you're gonna die"... well need I say anymore?

I get the whole supporting your home fighters thing, but when it gets that much I end up wanting to see Brazil fighters get stomped just to shut the crowd up. And that to me is not what this sport is about, and hence why I think comparisons to football (which by the way is followed by large contingents of mentally challenged individuals who love to spout hate) are irrelevant. 

If all nations followed fighters with the football approach, trust me this sport would not be anywhere near as civil as it is now. Football fans are segregated away from each other for a reason.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiro said:


> Being patriotic isn't an issue, but when it becomes such a feature and reaches the point where it's a Brazil vs the world event then it bothers me. ....There's a line and Brazilians IMO cross it. As for chanting "you're gonna die"... well need I say anymore?


Yes, you need to say how come you can so heavily criticize a foreign crowd for booing and chanting when you have the infamous *Hooligans* in your Brit yard? That's crossing the line, my friend.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Yes, you need to say how come you can so heavily criticize a foreign crowd for booing and chanting when you have the infamous *Hooligans* in your Brit yard? That's crossing the line, my friend.


OY! You leave our Hooligans alone!


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Yes, you need to say how come you can so heavily criticize a foreign crowd for booing and chanting when you have the infamous *Hooligans* in your Brit yard? That's crossing the line, my friend.


Don't you see how pointless what you just said is? Wasn't it me who brought the hate in football into the debate to support why I think nation vs nation mentality in MMA is shit?

Are you saying I can't criticise any sport fans unless I first eradicate all forms of hate and violence in English football?

You my friend, are one bright spark :thumb02:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> OY! You leave our Hooligans alone!


Well, they did knock over a dustbin in Shaftsbury.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

The Brazilian arenas are packed for the first prelim fight, the crowd is alive for the entire event, and they support the ground game a hell of a lot more readily than the USA crowd. 

So many fans are so hypocritical, you hate other countries for showing pride in the local fighters, but if someone got mad at you for showing pride in your country's fighters, you'll freak out.

Brazil shows massive amounts of support for the sport and the fighters, if people booing Jon Fitch upsets you, you might want to hit mute.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

If you ever see a BR MMA event, they boo everything man lol. my futebol comparison is not misplaced either since I'm hardcore fan and that's exactly what we do on our field, pressure the other team booing whenever they have ball posession. In MMA specially with the tiny arenas and just 2 guys plus a ref, now THAT's pressure from the crowd. They will boo whenevr their favorite is on a inferior position or w/e.

and it's not about the BR x World, watch Tibau fight against Massaranduba, it is like if he was a foreign haha. Just because Mass is a fan fav from TUF.

I admit we boo harder the foreign fighting a BR though


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> I can't stand the Brazilian crowd. The worst crowd in the sport. They chant shit like you're gonna die *and called Okami small dick.* They cheer everyone whose Brazlians and boo everyone else. Yea, it's common for foreign countries to do that but not to the degree that Brazil does it. Mike Pyle vs Ricardo Funch for example. Pyle knocked him out and got boo'd and insulted even after winning. And then at 153, Fitch got boo'd for waving his fans to get the crowd excited.
> 
> I don't care what Rogan has to say about them, **** that crowd.


I just spat out my drink laughing. Is that really true?!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiro said:


> Are you saying I can't criticise any sport fans unless I first eradicate all forms of hate and violence in English football?
> You my friend, are one bright spark :thumb02:


Yes man! Finally someone who understands me. That´s it. You should erradicate violence in English football first. :confused03:

You alone imagined what I ment and then call me a bright spark based on your own supposition? 

I thought we were speaking about fans and crossed lines so the point in the comparison was pretty clear...



Killz said:


> OY! You leave our Hooligans alone!


I want no quarrel with them, I assure you...:thumb02:



Maladroit said:


> They also offended the brazilian commentator, Galvão Bueno, in the last two fights. He is a legend but his popularity is declining in the last years.


Galvão Bueno is a legend on being a douchebag everybody knows that. He has no place commenting on MMA or other sports and the crowd made that clear. He deserves that.


----------

